# I'm looking for a cheap gaming laptop



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

i need help picking a laptop i have only ever build pcs so i dont really know what i am looking for in a laptop

it wont be my main gaming rig something i can use on the sofa so it doesnt need anything crazy like a 2080 inside just looking for something mid range

my budget is around £500 (not alot i know) i would be very grateful indeed for some suggestions 

I'm hoping you guys that know a lot about laptops know what is the best back for my buck

thank you


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Before someone makes a recommendation, I have a comment. A laptop isn't a laptop. When you mentioned the sofa, I was concerned as operating on your lap or any soft absorbent surface can cause the unit to overheat. A Tabletop would be a better name for it, but I guess that will never happen.
As far as the cancer and reproductive scares I've seen, I have no comment.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

when I'm using it on the sofa I'll have a tray on my lap. i am aware of how you burn your bits


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/Latest_Dell_...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B07L1PLW9Z


?


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

thank you SpywareDr but i forgot to mention I'm based in the UK. that actualy looks like a really good laptop


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

mephistophilus said:


> thank you SpywareDr but i forgot to mention I'm based in the UK. that actualy looks like a really good laptop


I'm in the UK. £547.32 including shipping.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

Deejay100six said:


> I'm in the UK. £547.32 including shipping.


i did a search on amazon.co.uk for that laptop but i cant find it. you have a link please


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

No, I meant to say, that item does ship to the UK.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

i tried to order but it doesnt ship to uk sadly


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

That message sometimes means street address as they won't ship to P.O. Box etc.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.newegg.com/black-dell-g...tebooks-_-dell-_-9SIAA0SAWE5186&source=region


?


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

thanks guys!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome. :thumb:


----------



## Jeebus_ (Jan 28, 2010)

For $500 you should look into a USED gaming laptop, if your sure a laptop is what you want. Gaming laptops hold their value TERRIBLY aka you can get a good deal on a few gen old. I spent 1800 on mine in Dec 2016 and its worth like ~$700


----------

